# Neu und OVP Roccat Kone Pure Optical Owl-Eye



## Silas7100 (6. April 2021)

Ich verkaufe hier eine originale verpackte und unbenutzte Gaming Maus.
Auf Amazon wird die Maus für 70€ verkauft, ich biete Sie hier zum Schnäppchen von 50€ + Versand (oder Abholung in 75031) an.
Bei Interesse gerne per PN melden!
Roccat Kone Pure Optical Owl-Eye Core Performance RGB Gaming Maus (Optischer Sensor, 12000 DPI, RGB-Beleuchtung) weiß​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

